

FB replaces Chrome for Opera - kundiis
http://9to5google.com/2012/05/31/facebook-slams-google-chrome-replaces-recommendation-with-opera/

======
Freestyler_3
Although Opera deserves every bit of attention in the media... too bad it's
because of facebook.

Edit, Opera as browser on desktops.

